# Green Terror or Oscar



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Which fish do you think is more interesting to keep As the only inhabitamt of a tank*​
Oscar213.33%Green Terror1173.33%Other( explain in comments )213.33%


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have had a mbuna tank for over a year now, and was recently Offered an old tank from my uncle. I decided to do a south american tank this time, but I only want to have 1 fish such as an oscar or green terror. I was just w[/list]ondering which one people prefer, which is more interesting and why?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

what's the size of the tank, volume and footprint? What about filtration? IMO I would keep an oscar, just because I love how they always look so grumpy (reminds me of Gordon Ramsey :lol: )


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't say without tank size unfortunately.


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

The tank is a standard 55 gallon but i will be running a canister meant for 100 gallons


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Neither. A 55gal is only 12" wide, and these fish get very close to that size. IMO, the tank is much too small for either species.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Neither. A 55gal is only 12" wide, and these fish get very close to that size. IMO, the tank is much too small for either species.


+1


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

How long wpuld it take for the green terror to outgrow it because i am willing to move it to a 70 gallon but the 55 is all i have for a year or sO


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Of the two, green terrors tend to grow slower and top out smaller, but honestly for a single fish in a 55 gallon with plenty of filtration either would do fine as long as you stay on top of your water changes.

As for myself I enjoy the "personality" of oscars more, but in a tank this size you'll be looking at more maintenance to maintain water quality with your average adult oscar over the GT.

A third option for a 55 would also be a severum, they also tend to show a lot of personality, tend to stay a bit smaller (at least in length) than both terrors and oscars, and they have some great color varieties. I am a bit partial to the rotkeils myself.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I actually have both juveniles in my 125 gallon. If you want a video, I could post it.

Depends on how set you are on getting that 70 gallon. Also, what are you looking for in the large fish? More interaction with you? Or more beauty?

If you are getting a 70 gallon for sure, I would have to say Oscar. If you are sticking with the 55, probably a Green Terror. Green Terrors GENERALLY stay a little smaller than Oscars. Most Oscars well taken care of, will grow to around 12" or 13". That is not very comfortable in a 55 gallon, trust me. Green Terror males, rarely get above 12". Most I've seen stay probably at 10". So if you are dead-set on getting that 70 gallon, then I have to go with an Oscar. But honestly, the whole "I'll get a bigger tank later" statement, changes quite often. If you are uncertain, definitely stick with the Terror 

The whole reason I got started with cichlids (and fish in general), was because I loved how much interaction Oscars gave the owner! They looked so happy, waggin' their tails, and swimming back and forth like happy puppies. If thats what you want, then I have to say Oscar again.

That doesn't mean Green Terrors are boring. Ha, after a week mine would come to glass, and watch me, not quite like an Oscar. They won't give you as much interaction. But the colors on them are amazing when they get older!

I could go on forever on this topic haha, but I think I will leave it at that! It's really just what you're into, and what qualities you like in the fish.

Maybe try looking into a South/Central American Community? Depending on what you get, you could keep some of the following: Dwarf Pikes, Firemouths, Convicts, most Acaras, and other similar fish. They have fun personalities!


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, I think im going to go with the Green Terror because it will be more comfortable in the 55 than the oscar, and the colors are amazing


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Or an Electric Blue Jack!  But ya of your choices I would do a Green Terror.


----------



## Alpha7 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the contrasting colors of a terror over any oscar. Vibrant blues, oranges and tan/brown colors.

Both types of cichlid like to give attention, but in much different ways: My terror loves to 'fight' me through the glass... she will watch me and follow me back and forth, and flare her gills at me. She'll even try to strike at me on occasion.

I'd definitely go with a terror, but if you are limiting tank size, maybe a Jack Dempsey would be a better choice? Some of them are also really beautiful and they don't grow as large as terrors or oscars do.


----------

